# I need a full recording of an opera in an unusual language



## Shoshannah (Apr 21, 2011)

For the purposes of research in the domain of philosophy and reception theory, I need a complete recording of an opera in an unusual language (examples might include the Turkish _Özsoy_ (or _Fereydun_) by Ahmet Adnan Saygun, the Macedonian _Goce _ by Kiril Makedonski or the Sinhalese _Agni_ by Premasiri Khemadasa. Other examples can be found at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Operas_by_language).

What I mean by an unusual language is anything OTHER than the most popular European languages (German, French, Spanish, Italian, etc.), Russian, Polish or any other Slavonic language, Latin or Greek.

Unfortunately, YouTube "won't do it" - I need a full recording of one of those in an audio format.

I would greatly appreciate any help. Maybe some of you are in possession of such CDs or files?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Won't Finnish or Czech do? You can find operas in these languages available to be purchased from Amazon.com.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Try the excellent Devcca recording of the delightful,madcap comic opera 
"Maskarade" by Denmark's greatest composer Carl Nielsen, on Decca,
conducted by UlF Schirmer. It has an all Scandinavian cast singing in the original Danish.
I'm not sure if it's still available, but check arkivmusic.com, by far the best place on the internet for hard to find classical CDs and DVDs . Their overall selection is unsurpassed.

Nielsen's other opera is "Saul & David", based on the Bible, and is a much more serious and dramatic work. I'm not sure if the excellent Chandos recording copnducted by Neeme Jarvi ,with the late bass Aage Haugland as king Saul is still available, but you can also check arkivmusic.com.
They're both wonderful operas, and deserve to be better known.


----------

